# Police Officer Joshua Patrick Broadway



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]





















[/TD][TD]Police Officer Joshua Patrick Broadway 
*Montgomery Police Department
Alabama*
End of Watch: Sunday, January 25, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 21
*Tour of Duty:* 2 years
*Badge Number:* 1882
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, January 15, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Joshua Broadway succumbed to injuries sustained 10 
days earlier when he was involved in an automobile accident 
while on duty. He was driving on Troy Highway when a vehicle 
traveling in the opposite direction suddenly turned in front of 
his patrol car at Virginia Loop Road.

The collision knocked Officer Broadway's patrol car into a 
utility pole. He was transported to a local hospital after being 
freed by responding firefighters. He remained on life support 
until succumbing to his injuries.

Officer Broadway had served with the Montgomery Police 
Department for 2 years. He is survived by his fiancee, 
parents, and two brothers.
Agency Contact Information
Montgomery Police Department
320 N Ripley Street
Montgomery, AL 36104

Phone: (334) 241-2816

_*Please contact the Montgomery Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Rest in peace Officer Broadway.


----------



## mase4615 (Sep 28, 2006)

Rest in Peace Fellow Brother


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Wow. 21 years old. So young. Such an awful shame.

RIP Officer Broadway


----------

